# Tivo Mini and RV



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

I recently purchased a fifth wheel camper. My plan is to use a Roamio Plus in the living room which will connect to the campground's wi-fi only. The Roamio Plus will access internet for guide data only and not planning to stream Netflix, etc. as RV Campground wi-fi is too slow. I would like to have a Tivo Mini in the bedroom so the wife can watch what we have recorded on the Roamio while my son and I can watch sports, xBox, etc. in the Living Room. 

Can I use this travel router - TP Link N300 Wireless Wi-Fi Nano Travel Router to accomplish my connection without using Moca or Ethernet? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> The Roamio Plus will access internet for guide data only and not planning to stream Netflix, etc. as *RV Campground wi-fi is too slow*. I would like to have a Tivo Mini in the bedroom ...
> 
> Can I use this travel router - TP Link N300 Wireless Wi-Fi Nano Travel Router to accomplish my connection without using Moca or Ethernet? Any help greatly appreciated!


If the campground Wi-Fi is too slow for Internet streaming apps, it's definitely too slow for TiVo Multi-Room Streaming (MRS) between the Roamio and Mini. If anything, you could use the Nano Travel Router to make your connection to the campground Wi-Fi and then either connect both the Mini and Roamio to the Nano router via Ethernet, or just the Roamio Plus -- and then connect the Mini and Roamio Plus via MoCA, leveraging the Plus' MoCA bridge.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> If the campground Wi-Fi is too slow for Internet streaming apps, it's definitely too slow for TiVo Multi-Room Streaming (MRS) between the Roamio and Mini. If anything, you could use the Nano Travel Router to make your connection to the campground Wi-Fi and then either connect both the Mini and Roamio to the Nano router via Ethernet, or just the Roamio Plus -- and then connect the Mini and Roamio Plus via MoCA, leveraging the Plus' MoCA bridge.


Thanks os much for the quick reply.

I think I have it backwards in my mind? I was thinking have the Roamio connect to the campground wirelessly then connect the Mini to the travel router via ethernet to fool the Mini. Technically, the Mini and Roamio will not work wirelessly. But they would not be able to communicate with my idea, correct? Connecting with your suggestion do I need any other Moca equipment? My understanding is both the Mini and Roamio are Moca ready. I read something about a filter? I've had Tivo's since Series 2 and networked my home, NAS, etc. but for some reason this situation has me confused.  Note: I'm just wanting to have the ability to view My Shows (recordings) from the Roamio (Living Room) on the Mini (Bedroom) not stream Netflix, etc. Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> Note: I'm just wanting to have the ability to view My Shows (recordings) from the Roamio (Living Room) on the Mini (Bedroom) not stream Netflix, etc.


As mentioned above, the TiVo-to-TiVo streaming is a heavier haul than Internet app streaming, with cable recordings requiring as much as 20+ Mbps -- while HD quality Internet streaming content requires 8 Mbps or less.



VOLFAN said:


> I was thinking have the Roamio connect to the campground wirelessly then connect the Mini to the travel router via ethernet to fool the Mini.


This *would* trick the Mini, but not for long. Per your comment, the campground Wi-Fi wouldn't be able to sustain the Mini-Roamio streaming traffic and would quickly error out.



VOLFAN said:


> But they would not be able to communicate with my idea, correct?


Sadly, correct -- per your assessment of the campground Wi-Fi.



VOLFAN said:


> Note: I'm just wanting to have the ability to view My Shows (recordings) from the Roamio (Living Room) on the Mini (Bedroom) not stream Netflix, etc.


To accomplish this you'll need:

Internet connection for Roamio Plus;
Internet connection for Mini;
High-bandwidth connection between Roamio Plus and Mini (a wired Ethernet or MoCA connection being required by TiVo);
... understanding that the Roamio Plus cannot connect via Wi-Fi *and* Ethernet or MoCA.

So my suggestion is use that Nano router to connect to the campground Wi-Fi and connect the Roamio Plus via Ethernet to the Nano; then connect the Mini either via Ethernet to the Nano or via coax/MoCA to the Roamio Plus. Ethernet between the rooms would likely be easiest, unless a coax run is already available.



VOLFAN said:


> Connecting with your suggestion do I need any other Moca equipment? My understanding is both the Mini and Roamio are Moca ready. I read something about a filter?


The Mini is capable of connecting to a MoCA network and the Roamio Plus is capable of creating the MoCA network. And *typically* a MoCA filter would be installed on the cable coming into the home from the cable provider, to prevent MoCA signals from escaping the home out onto the provider premise, with the filter being installed on the input to the first splitter, to which the cable provider's incoming line connects.

Exactly how you'd set it up is undetermined as you haven't said anything about the coax connection coming into the Roamio Plus, or whether a coax run to the Mini is available.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Something along the lines of one of these 2 configs *may* work (though I haven't done it so can't personally vouch)...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. Some solution with a wireless connection between the rooms could possibly work, just not the way you'd originally proposed -- or at least how I understood what you were proposing. If one Nano can establish the connection to the campground Wi-Fi *and* act as the WLAN access point for the 2nd Nano, then it *might* work, but your success will depend on the wireless bandwidth and connection stability between the Nanos. Plenty of people are successfully using a wireless connection for streaming between TiVos, in place of the officially required wired connection, but much depends on the quality of the wireless gear selected.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Something along the lines of one of these 2 configs *may* work (though I haven't done it so can't personally vouch)...
> 
> View attachment 27485​


Thanks again so much for your detailed responses!

Since I do have coax drops at each location I'm going to try the MoCa route. I need to pick up the POE filter today to place at the entry point of the 5th. wheel. Amazon has a couple different options but I'm not sure if the cheaper one would work? Any thoughts on which I should choose?

This one for $7.99 
or 
This one for $15.99

Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

Also, I just read this statement on a blog which now concerns me and my setup. Maybe he has his Tivo set up incorrectly?

_"One final odd behavior I found was that once you set up a TiVo Roamio to function as a MoCA server, it will refuse to use WiFi for anything, including simply connecting back to the TiVo service for updates (which are otherwise fine over WiFi connections)_."

I will need the wi-fi capabilities of the Roamio to get my guide data at each campground. One solution _(if the quoted statement is true?)_ would be to download my guide data immediately when I arrive at a campground then set up the Roamio / Mini for Moca. Keep in mind, the Roamio I use for camping is also used at home in my Master Bedroom. At home, the Roamio is set up on a Ethernet wired network. Actually, the network is wired but this Roamio accesses wirelessly. So, what happens when I return back home? Rerun set up / configuration each time? Man, this is starting to sound like a lot of hassle just to get separate recorded shows / live TV in a bedroom camper. LOL.  Seriously, thanks!


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

After giving the wi-fi concern some thought the author's situation shouldn't apply to mine. Since I'm using the Travel Router to access guide data and the Roamio is connected by ethernet patch cable the Moca connection shouldn't matter. I think? Lol


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> Also, I just read this statement on a blog which now concerns me and my setup. Maybe he has his Tivo set up incorrectly?
> 
> _"One final odd behavior I found was that once you set up a TiVo Roamio to function as a MoCA server, it will refuse to use WiFi for anything, including simply connecting back to the TiVo service for updates (which are otherwise fine over WiFi connections)_."
> 
> I will need the wi-fi capabilities of the Roamio to get my guide data at each campground.


That described behavior is correct, as I'd mentioned above...


krkaufman said:


> ... understanding that the Roamio Plus cannot connect via Wi-Fi *and* Ethernet or MoCA.



Which is where the Nano travel router you'd mentioned comes in...


krkaufman said:


> So my suggestion is use that Nano router to connect to the campground Wi-Fi and connect the Roamio Plus via Ethernet to the Nano; then connect the Mini ... via coax/MoCA to the Roamio Plus.





krkaufman said:


> Something along the lines of one of these 2 configs *may* work (though I haven't done it so can't personally vouch)...
> 
> View attachment 27485


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> After giving the wi-fi concern some thought the author's situation shouldn't apply to mine. Since I'm using the Travel Router to access guide data and the Roamio is connected by ethernet patch cable the Moca connection shouldn't matter. I think? Lol


Correct! Both the Roamio Plus and the Mini will be connecting to the TiVo mothership over that Ethernet connection between the Plus & Nano, and the Nano's wireless connection to the campground Wi-Fi. (The Mini will just have that extra MoCA segment to traverse to get to the Ethernet connection.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

And you should be able to test it all at home, I'd think, just substituting your home Wi-Fi network for the campground's when configuring the Nano.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> I need to pick up the *POE filter* today to place at the entry point of the 5th. wheel. Amazon has a couple different options but I'm not sure if the cheaper one would work? Any thoughts on which I should choose?
> 
> This one for $7.99


*Definitely not THAT one*, since it's a splitter, not a MoCA filter.

Any of the following should work...

Amazon.com: Filter, MoCA "POE" Filter for Cable TV Coaxial Networking ONLY: Electronics
Amazon.com: Filter, MoCA "POE" for Cable TV & OTA coaxial networks ONLY: Home Audio & Theater
Amazon.com: Antronix Filter, GLF-1002 MoCA "POE" Filter for Cable TV Coaxial Networking ONLY: Home Audio & Theater
Amazon.com: TiVo Authorized MoCA / Point of Entry (PoE) Filter: Home Audio & Theater
Holland MoCA POE Filter

And any 2-way cable splitter rated to 1002 MHz should work, as well, but the Holland MoCA 2.0 model is an option if you're already placing an order:

Amazon.com: 2-Way MOCA Splitter 5-1675Mhz: Electronics
CATV MoCA Rated 2-Way Splitter


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry about the splitter... Wrong link. Crossed-eyed at this point. 

I ordered everything including the first POE filter you recommended. I will test this setup on the inaugural 5th. wheel trip later next week and report back. I truly appreciate all your help KR! Merry Christmas to you and your's.

Jim
<><


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> I will test this setup on the inaugural 5th. wheel trip later next week and report back.


As I mentioned above, *IF* you have the time before the trip and can afford a short recording outage on your Roamio Plus, I'd recommend giving the setup a try at home, using your home Wi-Fi network as a substitute for the campground's -- both as a test and to ensure both devices, especially the Mini, are fully up-to-date. Software updates and initial setup over the campground Wi-Fi would be rough.

Re: home testing...

Once the Nano has established a connection to your Wi-Fi network, verified with a laptop(?), you could connect the Roamio Plus via Ethernet to the Nano and reconfigure the Plus for an Ethernet connection -- and then test the Plus' connectivity to the mothership.

As for the Mini, to simplify, the Roamio Plus wouldn't need to have a live cable TV signal for the purposes of the test: you could just connect a Mini directly via coax to the Roamio Plus to enable the Mini's MoCA connection. Enable the MoCA network on the Plus, and then try configuring the Mini as a MoCA client, using the "Connect using MoCA" option.

When the Mini's MoCA connection is established:

Force a manual TiVo service connection (and allow it to complete); lather, rinse, repeat if it's a new Mini and needs to update.
Select a previously recorded show from the Plus' 'My Shows' listing and test playback. (Obviously, with the Plus' coax connection to the TV provider severed you wouldn't be able to test live TV playback, but the bandwidth requirements would be the same as for playback of recorded material, so it's not a problem.)



VOLFAN said:


> I truly appreciate all your help KR! Merry Christmas to you and your's.


Thanks, and same. Happy to be of theoretical help; just hope the reality maps to the plan. Fingers crossed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. Alternatives to the TP-Link Nano if you want a fallback available for the trip, all of which I have just as little experience with as the Nano...

Amazon.com: TP-Link N300 Wireless Wi-Fi Mini Router with Range Extender/Access Point/Client/Bridge Modes (TL-WR810N): Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: TP-Link N300 Wireless Wi-Fi Nano Travel Router with Range Extender/Access Point/Client/Bridge Modes (TL-WR802N): Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: HooToo Wireless Travel Router, USB Port, High Performance- TripMate Nano (Not a Hotspot): Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: HooToo Wireless Travel Router, USB Port, High Performance, 10400mAh External Battery Pack Travel Charger - TripMate Titan (Not a Hotspot): Computers & Accessories
Ugh, I hate how the new software remaps URLs to titles.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> As I mentioned above, *IF* you have the time before the trip and can afford a short recording outage on your Roamio Plus, I'd recommend giving the setup a try at home, using your home Wi-Fi network as a substitute for the campground's -- both as a test and to ensure both devices, especially the Mini, are fully up-to-date. Software updates and initial setup over the campground Wi-Fi would be rough.
> 
> Re: home testing...
> 
> ...


*SUCCESS~SUCCESS~SUCCESS!!!*

Thank you so much KR! I would have never figured this out without your tremendous help.

Everything is working on my test connection at home and currently downloading updates from Tivo. I'll give you an update from the campground later next week once I test the MoCa connection throughout the RV. There's no telling if there's an inferior splitter, etc. hidden behind a wall that may hinder connection? Unfortunately, getting access to a troublesome splitter, etc. in the 5th. wheel may prove difficult at best. However, I'm a glass-half-full guy and anticipate no troubles (finger's crossed) 

For my fellow RV'er's looking to hook up a Tivo / Mini setup in your RV be sure to read through this thread and follow the diagram (_thanks KR_) for MoCa setup.










Again, truly appreciate your kind help KR! Merry Christmas.

Stay tuned...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> There's no telling if there's an inferior splitter, etc. hidden behind a wall that may hinder connection?


Correct. But having tested the setup at home should help focus the campground troubleshooting...



VOLFAN said:


> However, I'm a glass-half-full guy and anticipate no troubles (finger's crossed)


... and let you get back to draining the rest of that glass.

Good luck!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> For my fellow RV'er's looking to hook up a Tivo / Mini setup in your RV be sure to read through this thread and *follow the diagram for MoCa setup*.


Probably could add a few more variations for setups where the DVR lacks built-in MoCA or is tuning OTA rather than a cable signal.

Whatever the TiVo equipment involved, I'd think the Nano with 2 Ethernet ports (for just $5 more) would be the way to go, to maximize flexibility. (Otherwise an additional Ethernet switch might also need to be thrown into the mix.)


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Probably could add a few more variations for setups where the DVR lacks built-in MoCA or is tuning OTA rather than a cable signal.
> 
> Whatever the TiVo equipment involved, I'd think the Nano with 2 Ethernet ports (for just $5 more) would be the way to go, to maximize flexibility. (Otherwise an additional Ethernet switch might also need to be thrown into the mix.)


Great points KR. One last question... I'm now out in the RV hooking up the Mini and Roamio Plus. Will I be able to test if MoCa will work without an active internet connection? I don't have enough wi-fi signal from the house to reach the RV. I have an adapter coming tomorrow to hopefully extend the house's wi-fi reach but would like to test MoCa in the RV today if possible?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

VOLFAN said:


> Will I be able to test if MoCa will work without an active internet connection?


You may get a lot of complaining from both devices, and the UI will be noticeably affected, but I think so.

So long as the Nano router still assigns both devices IP addresses they should be able to talk to each other over the MoCA segment created by the Plus, and the Mini should be able to stream previously recorded content from the Plus.

What I *can't* say is whether the TiVo devices will have any activation-related heartache if they can't see the TiVo mothership. With both devices having been previously activated on your home network, I'm hoping that they should have basic functionality available even if they can't perform a live service connection with the TiVo mothership after they boot-up.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

*:SIDEBAR:*


krkaufman said:


> Probably could add a few more variations for setups where the DVR lacks built-in MoCA or is tuning OTA rather than a cable signal.


One fun variation would involve a BOLT or base Roamio, rather than a CableCARD-only DVR, with an A/B coax switch to flip between a cable or OTA connection for feeding the DVR.

_Time to go take the dogs for a walk when I begin posting replies to myself._


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> You may get a lot of complaining from both devices, and the UI will be noticeably affected, but I think so.
> 
> So long as the Nano router still assigns both devices IP addresses they should be able to talk to each other over the MoCA segment created by the Plus, and the Mini should be able to stream previously recorded content from the Plus.
> 
> What I *can't* say is whether the TiVo devices will have any activation-related heartache if they can't see the TiVo mothership. With both devices having been previously activated on your home network, I'm hoping that they should have basic functionality available even if they can't perform a live service connection with the TiVo mothership after they boot-up.


*Success again! *

Roamio and Mini worked flawlessly over the RV MoCa network. Once the range extender comes tomorrow I'll test again with internet access but do not anticipate any issues. Also, I was pleasantly surprised the Roamio connected back to it's original connection (wirelessly) once I brought it back into the house this evening. The only part yet to be tested is the POE filter which I'll do once I hook up to the campground cable. One big project off the list now on to 48 more before the inaugural trip next week.  Stay tuned...


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

So the camping trip is going great other than the typical new RV owner issues. My Roamio Plus / Mini setup is working flawlessly with the exception of live tv. I'm under the assumption the Roamio Plus will not receive live cable tv without reprogramming the cable card to Time Warner (Campground Cable System)? My home cable provider the Roamio Plus connects to is Comcast. So, if it is a cable card issue is there another solution (Bolt, Bolt Plus, Roamio OTA, etc.) that will let me watch / record live tv through the Tivo connection. My set up, as mentioned within this thread, is cable in (Campground Cable) to Roamio, Rerun Guided setup (zip code), Roamio Plus connected to TV via HDMI. Any input appreciated!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

VOLFAN said:


> So the camping trip is going great other than the typical new RV owner issues. My Roamio Plus / Mini setup is working flawlessly with the exception of live tv. I'm under the assumption the Roamio Plus will not receive live cable tv without reprogramming the cable card to Time Warner (Campground Cable System)? My home cable provider the Roamio Plus connects to is Comcast. So, if it is a cable card issue is there another solution (Bolt, Bolt Plus, Roamio OTA, etc.) that will let me watch / record live tv through the Tivo connection. My set up, as mentioned within this thread, is cable in (Campground Cable) to Roamio, Rerun Guided setup (zip code), Roamio Plus connected to TV via HDMI. Any input appreciated!


I can't speak for all campgrounds, but my sister lives in one. She receives a wireless internet signal which requires a login/password each time she connects. They don't supply cable TV. To receive a real time signal the TiVo's cable card would need to be paired with the campground's system. That is probably not supported. But there may be an alternative.

If you connect the campground's cable directly to your TV, run a channel scan, does it receive any stations? If so, do they have decimal points in their channel number? This would mean that the cable feed is clear QAM. If the channels do not have decimal points, they are probably analog. The Plus does not receive analog. To receive real time TV with your Plus would require more work. I would test the TV first. If the campground signals are analog, your choices become very limited.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I can't speak for all campgrounds, but my sister lives in one. She receives a wireless internet signal which requires a login/password each time she connects. They don't supply cable TV. To receive a real time signal the TiVo's cable card would need to be paired with the campground's system. That is probably not supported. But there may be an alternative.
> 
> If you connect the campground's cable directly to your TV, run a channel scan, does it receive any stations? If so, do they have decimal points in their channel number? This would mean that the cable feed is clear QAM. If the channels do not have decimal points, they are probably analog. The Plus does not receive analog. To receive real time TV with your Plus would require more work. I would test the TV first. If the campground signals are analog, your choices become very limited.


Thanks for the reply Joe. My apologies for the delay in replying but just returned from my trip.

I ran guided setup for the campground zip code successfully but realize now the Roamio Plus will not display a picture due to the cable card. I'm on Comcast at home and the campground service was Time Warner. So, I'm researching another Tivo box option for the camper. The Roamio downloaded the correct channel guide but no picture. Again, due to the cable card I assume? _Note, I did receive regular and decimal channels (i.e. Channel 13 and 13.1, etc.) OTA via the RV's rooftop antenna and watched via the TV's as source. (bypassing the Roamio Plus Antenna Input). _ It would be nice to have the ability to record the campgrounds cable source or OTA especially if we plan an extended stay (1 month, etc.) but it's not mandatory. I'm trying to decide if a Roamio OTA or Bolt (not plus version) would be my best option taking my MoCa networking scheme into consideration. I assume the cable card will always be an issue while traveling so HD OTA will be my only option? Keep in mind, I have to use MoCa to utilize the Tivo Mini in another room. By the way, it worked flawlessly with the wonderful help on this forum especially KR . Thanks again! Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

VOLFAN said:


> Thanks for the reply Joe. My apologies for the delay in replying but just returned from my trip.
> 
> I ran guided setup for the campground zip code successfully but realize now the Roamio Plus will not display a picture due to the cable card. I'm on Comcast at home and the campground service was Time Warner. So, I'm researching another Tivo box option for the camper. The Roamio downloaded the correct channel guide but no picture. Again, due to the cable card I assume? _Note, I did receive regular and decimal channels (i.e. Channel 13 and 13.1, etc.) OTA via the RV's rooftop antenna and watched via the TV's as source. (bypassing the Roamio Plus Antenna Input). _ It would be nice to have the ability to record the campgrounds cable source or OTA especially if we plan an extended stay (1 month, etc.) but it's not mandatory. I'm trying to decide if a Roamio OTA or Bolt (not plus version) would be my best option taking my MoCa networking scheme into consideration. I assume the cable card will always be an issue while traveling so HD OTA will be my only option? Keep in mind, I have to use MoCa to utilize the Tivo Mini in another room. By the way, it worked flawlessly with the wonderful help on this forum especially KR . Thanks again! Any thoughts appreciated.


Maybe I missed it, but you never tried to connect the campground's cable to your TV and do a scan? If your location is using what was called a MATV system, you might be missing the simple solution.


----------



## VOLFAN (Nov 27, 2005)

_"Note, I did receive regular and decimal channels (i.e. Channel 13 and 13.1, etc.) OTA via the RV's rooftop antenna and watched via the TV's as source. (bypassing the Roamio Plus Antenna Input)."_

Yes, I connected the campground cable to the TV.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

VOLFAN said:


> _"Note, I did receive regular and decimal channels (i.e. Channel 13 and 13.1, etc.) OTA via the RV's rooftop antenna and watched via the TV's as source. (bypassing the Roamio Plus Antenna Input)."_
> 
> Yes, I connected the campground cable to the TV.


Ok, you connected the cable to your TV and ran a scan. What channels (example call letters and channel number did your receive)?

But it sounds like you are using your own personal antenna. I'm asking to connect the cable from your campground to your TV and do a channel scan. If your TV finds nothing, then all the channels are encrypted. If it finds a few channels, even with funny numbers, then it's clear QAM. If they are whole number channels, there are two possibilities: your campground decodes the local cable feed, or the channels are converted to analog.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

For others facing this, here is a potential solution. There are wireless travel routers like the TP Link TL710 (Amazon Link) that will act as a WiFi client and a Wifi hotspot, passing internet traffic through as needed. This will allow you to provide local uncongested Wifi for your devices, and internet access (to all) for DNS, guide data, etc).

For those using a TiVo on the road, are you re-running guided setup at every campground? What do you use for signal strength? I presently use a cheap converter that shows signal strength and use it to tune to the most in range antennas.


----------

